
A Visual and Interactive Guide to the Basics of Neural Networks - adamnemecek
https://jalammar.github.io/visual-interactive-guide-basics-neural-networks/
======
kevlened
The author posted this as a Show HN earlier today

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13183171)

edit: @dang, could we merge these posts so @jalammar sees the community's
appreciation and can provide feedback?

------
pep_guardiola
Pretty cool.

As far as Neural Networks goes, I would really recommend reading Michael
Nielsen's book
([http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com)).
Just top notch content and free!

~~~
Insanity
Thank you for the link. A lot of the suggested resources seemed to be coursera
videos in this blogpost, and I much prefer to read books rather than watch
videos.

Good blog post though. I liked that it was interactive, nice touch :-)

------
heinrichf
> What are the applications for machine learning in the fields you’re already
> knowledgeable about? What new magic can you wield by mixing this spell with
> others in your spell book?

 _sigh_

------
gleidson
Thank you!

